# Great, simple idea to keep the worm on the hook...



## richg99 (Jul 22, 2017)

Seems like this would keep the worm from sliding on the hook.

richg99

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zej1lib1Uew


----------



## edwonbass (Jul 22, 2017)

Nice tip! Reminds me I need to research some ways to peg my worm sinkers.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2017)

Nice!


----------

